# How can they call it Live Rock



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I tried my hand in the saltwater hobby over twenty years ago.

Back then live rock had life like Christmas tree worms, small sponges, mushrooms and bristle worms. It was always red and purple. Coraline alge I presume.

Today it's just a little darker than dry rock and twice the price. What gives?

Looks like someone took a bunch of dry rock and threw it in a tub with salt water a pump and heater.

They should call it cured rock or something other than live rock. I wonder if this so called "live rock" has any life on it at all. I think it should at least have some coraline alge.

What's everyone thoughts on this issue?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

It all depends on your source.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

TBemba said:


> I tried my hand in the saltwater hobby over twenty years ago.
> 
> Back then live rock had life like Christmas tree worms, small sponges, mushrooms and bristle worms. It was always red and purple. Coraline alge I presume.
> 
> ...


Back in the day live rock is a day and night difference from today's live rock. Google Walt smiths MACNA talk it goes into detail on what has happened.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I tried my hand in the saltwater hobby over twenty years ago.
> 
> Back then live rock had life like Christmas tree worms, small sponges, mushrooms and bristle worms. It was always red and purple. Coraline alge I presume.
> 
> ...


Some of them still do, but they are uncommon, if not exactly rare.

For example, I recently bought two batches of different live rock from BA. In the first batch, one of the rocks turned out to have many small feature dusters, which was great to see, but unfortunately it was the only rock to have this.

In the second batch, the only life I see is some kind of red macroalgae.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Very few people actually bring in LR. The proper term these days should be BOAT rock. The only rock I consider to be LR is air freight rock. Since the cost is crazy high for Air freight rock rarely anyone chooses to bring it in.

For my new build I wanted actual LR so I had Walt Smith personally pick my pieces and Air Freight it to Toronto. You can check my build thread on the other forum for some pics of the rock i received its pretty crazy looking.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

person who wants to have clean tank (no pests) will never by LR in LFS

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

BIGSHOW said:


> Very few people actually bring in LR. The proper term these days should be BOAT rock. The only rock I consider to be LR is air freight rock. Since the cost is crazy high for Air freight rock rarely anyone chooses to bring it in.
> 
> For my new build I wanted actual LR so I had Walt Smith personally pick my pieces and Air Freight it to Toronto. You can check my build thread on the other forum for some pics of the rock i received its pretty crazy looking.


That rock is bigger than my entire tank. You must be rich! If that stuff is priced by the pound.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

TBemba said:


> That rock is bigger than my entire tank. You must be rich! If that stuff is priced by the pound.


LOL. Far from rich. I wanted custom large pieces for the Large DT and I also wanted actual LR so I paid for it.

Even with the Air Freight cost I still sell it for $8.50/lb. This is by no means cheap but it is actual LR not boat rock.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

BIGSHOW said:


> LOL. Far from rich. I wanted custom large pieces for the Large DT and I also wanted actual LR so I paid for it.
> 
> Even with the Air Freight cost I still sell it for $8.50/lb. This is by no means cheap but it is actual LR not boat rock.


Okay, I made mistake and paid the same price for some dry rock that has been soaked for a few days.

Live and learn. I should have called you.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

TBemba said:


> Okay, I made mistake and paid the same price for some dry rock that has been soaked for a few days.
> 
> Live and learn. I should have called you.


If you make it down my way I can hook you up with some smaller rubble size pieces this will add some more diversity into your existing rock.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

BIGSHOW said:


> If you make it down my way I can hook you up with some smaller rubble size pieces this will add some more diversity into your existing rock.


Sounds great, I'm going to the Hamilton auction this coming weekend. I'm hoping to pick up some cheap good stuff there. They usually have new sw test kits donated and not many people are into salt there so I can scoop one for dollars. Also power heads and new heater for salt mix buckets.

Good thing theses Toronto guys won't be there


----------

